# new IG codex



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

wats up with the new Ig codex i hav heard that it is coming out in like 6 months 

and dose any one know wat kind of changes will be made


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i hope they dont take away doctrens 
i want lasguns to be beter


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

check the GW News and Rumours section


----------



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

do you guys think they will make the IG good I like the thought of a shooty version of the orks. Maybe they will be feared like the orks cause right now with this codex they really dont seem to be very scary. Not to mention they are my favorite in Dawn of War


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a lot about this in the News/Rumors section...
Anyway, I think they were making a few new types of officers, and they'll probably be replacing doctrines with upgrades that come with special characters. They also said that the lasgun will be changed somehow, but I don't think they've specified how yet.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

I HOPE lasguns become beter 

if they ditch the doctrins 

they nead to make gardsman cheaper point wise 

or they nead to make tanks cheaper 

ore somthing good


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

lasguns are going to get changed to assault weapons is what i heard, and their gonna make vox units better and actually used, thats all i heard from an unreliable source


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, all I want is better Lasguns, other than that I am pretty content.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

beter las guns would be sweat but if they lesan the range then it wont be worth it


range 24 str 3 ap 6 asalt 2
would be sweat

but maby ap-


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i heard that the battle tank will be able to move and shoot all weapons which is rather cool.

doctrines will be droped we all can that happenening.
lasguns are aparently getting ap6 which is better.
a commissar lord
new type of battle tank bit similar to the exterminator exept with 2 twin linked autocannons awesome.
and the flyer valkerie will become a skimmer which is cool but sucks ass at the same time because it was fun moving it a whole battlefield a turn.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> new type of battle tank bit similar to the exterminator exept with 2 twin linked autocannons awesome.


They've been bringing a lot of stuff back from previous editions, so they might bring back the Chimerax... that had 2 twinlinked autocannons.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"new type of battle tank bit similar to the exterminator exept with 2 twin linked autocannons awesome"

Sounds like a hydra to me. 
Anyway, ya docs are gone. I have also heard guardsmen will be only four points each in infantry squads, witch is good because in my mind they are not worth as much as an ork boy. I have also heard that leman russ will be 3 to a heavy suport choice. I think that is bad because they will probably suck if that is the case. I also heard they are taking out all the mutants (Ogryns and Ratlings) Witch makes me sad...

Botom line, were all going to know when it comes out.

PS: I REALLY hope that docs dont get replaced with special charictors like what hapened to the ultrasmerfs (I meen space marines). I would rather not have them at all.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well a hyrda is 2 twin lined autocannons exept they are long range auto cannons (78inch)the battle tank with 2 autocannons is just normal 48inch 

and i also heard the mutants are going i also am sad by ratlings.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i want the extermanator thing
il sea about the valkare it looks expensev
the tank thing is riley cool it will make demolishers and cimearas much beter



so far the onley thing that seam serton is
the valkare 
the comasarlord
ap 6 las guns
no doctrins

the im not shure things are 
gardsman squads will include a hevy wepon
the sprews are being recut into 8 gardsman and 1 hevy wepon
the comand is being restrucherd 
plastick storm troopers
4/5 pt gards man 
orbatel bombardment


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

the things im not shure about are things that ar under debate not things that i have herad once


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

so are you saying that the ones you have heard are not the ones under current debate?

The whole codex is under Debate, unfortunately all information received for it is from one guy, who heard it from another guy, who overheard this one guy, who said his mate works as a red-shirt who heard this one guy say this.

So no one really knows what the hell is going on that would be why we are referring to them as rumors.

From what I have heard is:

CERTAIN:
4-5pt Guardsmen
Valkyrie
Storm-troopers
Commissar Lord (seen the model ;P)

UNCERTAIN:
Greatcoat Guard
AP6 Lasguns
Plastic CMD SQDs
Doctrines (one set of rumors says yes, one says no, though I am leaning alot towards they are GONE)
Recut (which will include 10 Guardsmen and a HVY weapon)


Other then that, I am not comprehending anything you are saying


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

not suprising i cant spell at all
and not suprising that all the stuff were talking about is posabley a lode of crap

the sprews being recut is posabley a rumor started by GW to make us by more before the new codex and if they make us nead somthing in the new boxes so we by them and we all get riley mad at GW


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I think half of what has been said will turn out to be a load of crap to be fair, like the plastic greatcoats. How long has that one been doing the rounds? The squad and heavy weapon does seem to make sense though(to gw at least)

As for not being able to spell, as long as you can roll dice and move minatures about a table you should be alright.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I just recently heard about the stormies going plastec, I was actualy told that citidel is already makeing them. Now, that particular sorce is not tested so time will tell, but it makes sence what with the rising metal prices stuff they mentioned in white dwarf.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree some models that are expected to be metal are really plastic like the carnifex its plastic
even hive tyrants are part plastic


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

maby insted of doctreans they are making difrent codexes fore the difrent armeys 

codex cadians 
codex steal leagon
codex jungel fighters 
codex vanhalens 
codex mordeans
codex tanith 
codex ealiseans
codex talarens
codex death corps


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

nah that wont happen. it would more likely be upgrades in the codex like upgrade to catachan jungle fighters, or infiltrating infantry tanith, armoured company of steel: steel legion. though the way GW set out there codecies it could happen having seperate codecies


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Tbh I hope they don't turn llasguns into assault weapons otherwise there won't be any of the cool 100 odd lasgun shots when the emeny come close, aside from that everything else sounds cool


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Either way, I'm just happy that their finally getting a new IG dex out there. th edition is their biggest opportunity in a while to re-vamp everything and its a good way to start with IG... although Ork, Eldar, CMS, SM, BT, BA, Apoc:Reload and Cities of Death really were the first ones...damn us SM players for making it impossible for GW to put out any codex's that ACTUALLY need updating...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> new type of battle tank bit similar to the exterminator exept with 2 twin linked autocannons awesome.
> .



um the exterminator is armed with TL autocannons. do you mean the so called twin-linked las cannon veriant we've heard about???


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The great coated Guard rumour stems from the fact that top selling ForgeWorld models get looked at for mainstream (plastic) production.

With the sales of the Kreig Guard as they are, it is not impossible that they will eventually be done but I have no definate news either way.


Thought for the day: Use a spell checker.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

maby not new codexes fore each armey but tifrent troop choises 

caiden 5 pts
tanith 6 pts
jungel fighters 6 pts
steal leagon 5 pts + cimeara

and somthing like that but all the avalebl troop choises will be avalabel in plastick models

and a twin linked lascanon leaman would rock


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> maby not new codexes fore each armey but tifrent troop choises
> 
> caiden 5 pts
> tanith 6 pts
> ...


Fuck mate! I mean seriously use fucking spell check. I hate to be a Grammar and Spelling Nazi but when no one can understand what the fuck you're babbling about, you can't really expect to get a decent answer. Making peoples' heads explode while they read and try to comprehend your posts isn't the best way of getting a response. 

As for IG, I think doctrines need to stay, and bringing back some units from previous editions would be really cool. Plastic Greatcoats would be awesome, but I highly doubt it will happen. I see a bunch of tank variants coming their way, if the new Super heavy variant kits are any indication.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

1 spell check dosent work on my computor 

2 we all want doctrins to stay but they are most likley going to go

and yes i beleave there are going to be some tank vareants 



maby they will bring all the armord companey tanks into the normal game


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

willem the beterthan said:


> 1 spell check dosent work on my computor


Somehow I doubt that very much mate. The standard Word Notepad that comes with every Windows OS has spell check built in. It's not that hard to write it there, spell check it, and copy and paste it here on the forum. It would do wonders for you, you know that way people will actually know what the hell you are talking about and what point(s) you're trying to make.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

well its that the compy dosent reconise wat im saying



ok sorey i was typing this in a hurey so i typed the rong keas


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

willem the beterthan said:


> well its that the compy dosent jeconise wat im saying


sorry to be a troll but:

1) wtf is a compy?
2) dosent? doesn't (abv. for does not)
3) jeconise: turning french? seriously, find the "r" and "g" keys on your keyboard
4) wat has an "h" in it, commonly know as WHAT, as in the 'W' of 'WTF are you writing?'
5) seriously, please please please either use a spell checker or stop warhammer and buy a dictionary, and memorise it cover to cover having spent 6 months on it!

ok, thanks, bye! (not: kthxbai!)

thanks

M


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Internet - Isn't it amazing that the computer either doesn't have Spell Check, or they're dyslexic? Or both, if they're really unlucky.

Topic: back to it.

I'd like to see the Return of the Heavy Mortar, the Griffon was quite a nice model, and a short ranged, indirect fire unit is useful.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

found out today through a local distributor that the IG Codex will be out in March.

just FYI.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> maybe instead of doctrines they are making different codex's for the different armies
> 
> codex cadians
> codex steal legion
> ...


oh god no thank you, thankfully even GW ain't that dumb anymore, back in the old days maybe, but it takes too much effort for them to make 1 codex really crappy, never mind several


fynn said:


> do you mean the so called twin-linked las cannon veriant we've heard about???


you mean the (by now rather old) annihilator

as to my thoughts on Lasguns, I reckon they'll make them re-rolls 1's like sharpshooters did, after all a laser should be more accurate than a ballistic weapon, and hopefully they will return the griffon, I hate the basilisk as its over used.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

the only thing I want is greatcoats. That'll be me sorted, not least 'cause it could make for a very, very cheap Delaque gang. =D


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Rules for the various FW turrets for a chimera would be nice. An AC or maybe a TW HB. Would just be a tiny update that would make a few IG players I know very happy.

I know this idea will never appear in an official GW product, but I would LOVE to see some sort of disposable demolition infantry. You know, the kind that runs at the enemy units screaming "For the Emperor!" and then explode. :biggrin:


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

if guardsmen became 4/5 points and lasguns became s 3 ap 6 assult 2 (as mentioned before) some thing would have to go down. Because thats more shots than a space squad can shoot then assult. There shots may not be as good but in my book dropping 1/2 points and making it from rapid fire to assult 2 and ap- ap 6 is not fair at all


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

CamTheApostle said:


> I know this idea will never appear in an official GW product, but I would LOVE to see some sort of disposable demolition infantry. You know, the kind that runs at the enemy units screaming "For the Emperor!" and then explode. :biggrin:


Ah, yes, the good ol' days with Penal Legion 'human bombs'...

Those were neat little models.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

ACoz said:


> Ah, yes, the good ol' days with Penal Legion 'human bombs'...
> 
> Those were neat little models.



Ya I remember those. Some how I don't think they're very PC though.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Not any more, certainly, with the rise of suicide bombers and all that...


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

re roling ones would be asom but im not shur it will hapen and well have to sea im shur GW will anounce the codex soon


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

imperialdudes said:


> if guardsmen became 4/5 points and lasguns became s 3 ap 6 assult 2 (as mentioned before) some thing would have to go down. Because thats more shots than a space squad can shoot then assult. There shots may not be as good but in my book dropping 1/2 points and making it from rapid fire to assult 2 and ap- ap 6 is not fair at all


Orks are exactly that with a higher Strength gun, just reduce the range of the gun then.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Posting quality is not the subject of this thread. Mods have stepped in and dealt with the people who need dealing with. Let's keep to the subject from this point on. If you see rules being broken (including post quality) report it, do not comment on it. Thank you


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

if they mes with the range it wont be good but if they leav them at 24 il be happy

i would pay 6 pts fore a S3 AP6 asalt2 range24 wepon


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

i believe that in the books its mentioned that bolters go farther than lasguns (but since when does GW care about mixing fluff and rules) so the lasgun should just stay the same in my book or maybe get ap 6 not assult 2


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Personally, I like lasguns as rapid-fire weapons. If the enemy's close they riddle him full of las-shots, and if he's farther away they take more time to aim and fire. Remember, they'll all probably get "laspistols" to represent them shooting off short bursts before charging into combat.

For a mass-produced lasgun to be assaunt 2 with a 24" range... it just seems a little wrong.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

maby your rigth i might be abel to warm soupe with them i dont riley have a proplem with gardsman exept that they should be like 4 or 5 pts and cimearas are too pointey


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> and Chimeras are too points heavy


well if the Imperial Armour 2 update is anything to go by then they should be getting a 15pts reduction, with multi laser and Heavy bolter for free and a couple of new rules Armoured Firebase and Mobile Command Vehicle, I just hope it will actually be like that in the Guard rulebook.

also if IA is anything to go by, then the camo netting is getting a massive price rise, which makes me wonder what the hell its gonna do in the next rules.........deep striking chimeras maybe to represent them being hidden in ambush?, who knows


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

depstriking cimeara would be sweat

as fore the 55 pt cimearas they would make mecanisd armeys that much beter


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> a deep striking Chimera would be sweat


well maybe not DS completely, like dropping from orbit or some such shizznit, summit like your tanks can hide in terrain anywhere on the board like a wooded area, then smashing out with all guns blazing like hell smashing enemies from there feet and crushing them with there tracks, the squad disembarking into cover and volleying everyone to shreds with disciplined shots.

although thats not likely as its too complex and cool an image for GW to understand, at least not without space marines


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

> codex vanhalens


Am I the only one who got a kick out of that typo?



anyways, I personally don't think they need to change lasguns at all, they are perfect for what they are. They shouldn't be AP6 because then what would Orks ever get saves against, not to mention in numerous stories they just talk about all a lasgun could ever do against any armor was just melt the paint a bit. 

I think making guardsmen around 4.5-5 points per model is just fine, they must be cheaper than orks, but can't be as cheap as gaunts. Also, if my marines cannot assault after firing their bolters, I will be damned if a barely trained guardsman can do that.

This coming from a guy who has a marine army, guard army, nid army and an upstart ork army.

The one thing I think they should do is that if a unit is within range of a commissar they should be able to fire into melee. Or even a basilisk would be awesome.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i like that idea espechuley with monstrus creachers

maby not asalt but at least cheper gardsman

and yes we all kno that space mareans are gws glorey boys


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Taggerung said:


> Am I the only one who got a kick out of that typo?
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, I personally don't think they need to change lasguns at all, they are perfect for what they are. They shouldn't be AP6 because then what would Orks ever get saves against, not to mention in numerous stories they just talk about all a lasgun could ever do against any armor was just melt the paint a bit.


Ohhh, I dunno, vehicle explosions and disembarkations from a destroyed vehicle come to mind.................


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

wats so spechal about the typo


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Van Halen is a rock band from the 70's...


I know about those sort of things, but it was more an exaggeration I guess. Still though, there is no need to make them AP 6, especially if they lower the point costs. You win with quantity not quality when it comes to the guard, and they should be kept that way.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

i agre i just want 4 point gard


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I think 5 point would be better, as like I said, they should be more than Gaunts which are 4 pts base, and they don't have any guns and a worse save.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

now.. if they actually made Chimeras 55pts w/ weaponry. Maybe, maybe just once in my 6 years of playing Guard, I might actually field one.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

cimearas are good and they are deacent at raming with a front armor of 12 they can do there job but you stil have to be carful with them

spine gaunts 5 pts shots are twinlinked and s3 ap5 with a 12 inch range there not that bad


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not a guard player, but I do mourn the probable loss of doctrines. Honestly, I don't know what they should change. True get rid of some of the useless pieces of wargear and change the doctrines around, but some doctrines like Cameleoline Cloaks doctrine would actually work very well in fifth edition, some wouldn't. GW needs to pull armies into the current ruleset and make them competative. The Chimera might actually become useful, but some of the rumors I've heard like the AP 4 Battlecannon make me want stay as far away from guard as possible.

As it is I think that IG's biggest problem is that they would lose most every Annihilation game unless they tabled thier opponent. One suggestion I've heard and would like is to make the platoon officer one Kill Point and the rest of the platoon another. Currently, the easiest way to beat IG in Annihilation is to kill off the platoon command squad and any spare basilisks you see. If you kill actual squads, all the better but, you have four kill points at the minimum number of squads per platoon, for each platoon. If you are against a power list, hope that you get a Capture and Control or a Sieze Ground mission. The only upside I can see is that with a guard horde, you have a lot of scoring units so you can often take the objectives even if you lose two or three squads.

As I said, not a Guard player, but would love to see them keep Doctrines and generally stay the same.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

comrade said:


> I might actually field one.


same here, I write lists with them in, but hell using ones just pointless


----------



## yergerjo (Jan 3, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> Van Halen is a rock band from the 70's...


Try late 80's early 90's. All 3 iterations of Van Halen, Van Hagar (Sammy Hagar instead of David Lee Roth). and Van "Who the hell is this guy?" 3rd lead singer who no one ever liked or remembers and music from or even his name (Marc Anthony).

In anything current they actually have I think Eddie's kid playing drums now...I remember hearing about it when they were being inducted into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame and Sammy, Dave, Eddie and fam were all sposed to be there and no one showed up.


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

cimearas are usfel 

and the camo line dosent work that well your beter off with a hevy wepon 

and do moreters have a large blast acording to the rule book all ordanance does

and i dont want an ap4 batel canon there ap3 wich means they destroy sm and any thing els


----------



## I Can Spell (Jan 11, 2009)

Willem u cant spell!


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

how matchure


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

willem the beterthan said:


> and do mortars have a large blast, as according to the rule book all ordnance does


Mortars ain't ordnance, so that only leaves 1 blast marker left


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

WTF is going on Willem?

Are you insane?



> # I Can Spell 24.41.89.217 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> # Steve the mediocer 24.41.89.217 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> # willem the beterthan 24.41.89.217 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]


Why are you signing up with duplicate accounts trolling your own spelling?

Seriously mate you're gone. 

Bye.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well whaddya know


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone that defended the retard can slap their forehead and go "Duh..." now.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

*sigh* Duh.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Self Troll? Well i really have heard everything now!

Perhaps he's got MPD?! lol


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

yergerjo said:


> Try late 80's early 90's. All 3 iterations of Van Halen, Van Hagar (Sammy Hagar instead of David Lee Roth). and Van "Who the hell is this guy?" 3rd lead singer who no one ever liked or remembers and music from or even his name (Marc Anthony).
> 
> In anything current they actually have I think Eddie's kid playing drums now...I remember hearing about it when they were being inducted into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame and Sammy, Dave, Eddie and fam were all sposed to be there and no one showed up.


WARNING: TOTALLY OFF-TOPIC:
They were founded in the '70s. And Eddie's kid is playing bass. No one showed up at the HoF thing because Eddie was in rehab, actually.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well lets see back to topic.

ratlings were gone now they are back. ratlings are still in diff rules though.

sentinels: different arments = different slot probably lasscannon would mean heavy support or some thing like that.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i would like to see an option for a heavy sentinel personally because iv always thought yeah sentinels are a cheap anti tank or good squad support. But bolters & pule rifles can just tear right through them, maybe een just AV 11 all round rather than 10.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

-face palm-

you have got to be shiting me. he was mis-spelling on purpose so he could troll himself?

Wow.. and I thought I was special.

Anyways.

Yeah, Stella, your probably right, I would field them, but will they be useful for anything, I don't know.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

-Duh- god damn why did he bother doing that? lol pointless really.

But does no one want a heavy sentinel option lol? 

is it just me XD


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Ste said:


> -Duh- god damn why did he bother doing that? lol pointless really.
> 
> But does no one want a heavy sentinel option lol?
> 
> is it just me XD


Why in gods name a Hvy Sentinel.

How about Jeeps, of some form of Light Infantry Fighting Vehicle, like a humvee, maybe call it an Imperivee or the like. with a stubber. Comes in squads of three with the special rule of ' Bullet Magnet'


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

You mean an Imperial Wartrukk? :wink:


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

I also have no desire for a "heavy" sentinel. Course with Kill Points I''ve been fielding sentinels less and less. They just die way too easily. 
But regarding KP, IG currently do quite well in KP, IMO. And that's without having to table your opponent. Sure, it can be an uphill battle, but it's a game with one objective, kill the enemy. So an IG stand and shoot army can do quite well.


----------

